# Windows 8 activation key online purchase



## vicky1234 (Jun 29, 2014)

How could I purchase a new Win 8 product key? I freshly got a new computer and want to install it but my family is already using copies of the activation key. Is it possible to get a new one without purchasing a new copy of Windows 8? Has anyone bought online? I found a site, they are wholesale supplier of genuine Windows product keys and offer them very affordable price.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd be leery purchasing a Windows Key unless it was directly from Microsoft or a known reliable seller such as Amazon or Newegg. Also, check out this article:

Cheap Windows 7 winkey-sale scam | Tech Nonsense


Quote from the article:

"Without sending you a CD or DVD, the only website that is authorized to sell Windows product keys online ins store.microsoft.com."

Here is another relevant discussion:

Is it legal to purchase Key Numbers for Windows 7 separately on - Microsoft Community


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You will need to purchase a new Windows 8 OS install.


----------

